# Tonights Burgers and Last Nights Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

Tonight it was ground chuck mixed with woos and WRB.  I also threw together some "zuchini boats".  I cored out some zuchini's and stuffed them with leftover rice, cheese and chicken.  These things turned out great!



 

 

 

 




Last nights chicken was rubbed down with Robusto Italian Dressing and Old Bay Seasoning and then cooked at 400* for 45 minutes.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2007)

You think maybe you could get that cheese to melt any more perfectly? That's one helluva burger there BOY! Then zuchininni boats look mighty tasty too.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Tonight it was ground chuck mixed with woos and WRB.  I also threw together some "zuchini boats".  I cored out some zuchini's and stuffed them with leftover rice, cheese and chicken.  These things turned out great!



I got some burgers I got premade at Sams dethawing and some ears of corn for the grill for lunch tomorow , a local farmer friend of ours is bringing some watermelon and cantalope , we also have squash as well.


----------



## john a (Jun 9, 2007)

It all looks great but especially that chicken.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

Look mighty good Larry. I bet it even tasted better.. thank for sharing...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 9, 2007)

Lookin fine Larry stuffed veggies is good for ya too


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks tasty bud 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2007)

Now THAT is a tasty burger!


----------



## john a (Jun 10, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Lookin fine Larry stuffed veggies is good for ya too



And JB knows about eating healthy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Great looking grub Larry.


----------



## allie (Jun 10, 2007)

Food looks great, Larry!  Makes me so anxious for my zukes to start producing!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

That burger looks fantastic!


----------



## knine (Jun 11, 2007)

dam good buger i bet !


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Tonight it was ground chuck mixed with woos and WRB.  I also threw together some "zuchini boats".  I cored out some zuchini's and stuffed them with leftover rice, cheese and chicken.  These things turned out great!



Dang Larry nice looking grub there , and man what a burger , you did a great job bro. That chicken looks good I can smell it from here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Bring back the turkey burgers!



After the reaming I got last time??  I will certainly cook them again, but I'm not sharing the pic's with these Macho Monkeys!


----------

